# Word for the day  smidgen



## Josiah (Feb 6, 2015)

[h=1]smidgen[/h]

[*smij*-_uh_ n] 
Spell Syllables



Word Origin

noun1.a very small amount:_a smidgen of jam for your toast._



Expand
Also, *smidgin, **smidgeon*.



OriginExpand
1835-1845

1835-45; origin uncertain


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2015)

This is a word that is in regular use here in the UK...meaning a tiny amount.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes, I use this word a lot , although when I say [when offered some cake] 'Oh go on then, just a smidgen' I really mean a good slice!but that's just me.Don't you use this word in the US?


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 6, 2015)

it just takes a smidgen 
To poison a pigeon


----------



## Josiah (Feb 6, 2015)

Remember this song from way way back.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 7, 2015)

Tom Lehrer, the height of satirical sophistication back in the 60's.Or was it late 50's?


----------

